# what would be a good pairing with a mack snow enigma ?



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

what would be a good pairing to put with my makc snow enigma - 

also wat would i get if i put a hypo with him


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

It all depends if you want instant (one season) results, or don't mind a longer project?

A supersnow albino (any strain) would be a good investment imo, to give the chance of Supersnow albino enigmas in the second season.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

how about a mack snow albino - what will i get ?

or a super snow albino ? - what will i get 

and ar these instant or do have to breed back .


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Mack snow enigma x Supersnow Albino (Assuming the enigma is het for enigma)

25% Supersnow enigma het Albino
25% Supersnow het Albino
25% Mack snow enigma het Albino
25% Mack snow het Albino

As albino is recessive, both parents must carry the albino gene in order for offspring to have a chance at being visual albinos.

If you got a Supersdnow Enigma het albino I would put thaqt back to the supersnow albino parent (or another leo carrying both Mack snow and the albino trait)

Supersnow enigma het albino x Supersnow Albino will give:
25% Supersnow Albino enigma
25% Supersnow enigma het albino
25% Supersnow albino
25% Supersnow het albino

========================================================

You can follow this proces for any recessive trait (any albino trait, blizzard, Murphy patternless etc), just swap the albino for the trait ypou are interested in.

Supersnow Albino blizzard enigma would be very nice! Would be alot of work though.....


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

my male mack snow enigma is het albino - sorry i didnt includ this ..

i want to put him with a mack snow albino wot would i get ?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mack snow Enigma (1copy) het Tremper x Tremper Snow 

6.25% Normal het Tremper
6.25% Tremper Albino
6.25% Enigma het tremper
6.25% Tremper Enigma
12.5% Mack snow het Tremper albino
12.5% Tremper Snow
12.5% Mack snow enigms het tremper
12.5% Mack snow tremper enigma
6.25% SS het Trem,per
6.25% SS Tremper
6.25% SS Enigma het Treper
6.25% SS Tremper Enigma

Mack snow enigma (1copy) het Trempr x Tremper Super Snow

12.5% Mack Snow het tremper
12.5% Trempr Snow
12.5% Mack snow Enigma het tremper
12.5% MAck snow tremper enigma
12.5% SS het tremper
12.%% SS tremper labino
12.5% SS enigma het tremper
12.5% SS tremper enigma 

: victory:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

thanx m8 - also wot would i get if i breed my male to a hypo


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mack snow Enigma (1copy) het tremper albino x Hypo (1copy)

12.5% Normal
12.5% Hypo
12.5% Hypo Enigma
12.5% Enigma
12.5% Snow
12.5% Hypo snow
12.5% Snow enigma
12.5% Hypo snow enigma

All will be poss het Tremper albino

Mack snow Enigma (1copy) het Tremper x Hypo (2copy)

25% Hypo
25% Hypo Snow
25% Hypo Enimga
2%% Hypo Snow Enigma

All poss het for Trempper


----------

